# Predisolene



## billyjean (Oct 7, 2006)

Hi 

Wondered if anyone could help. I have been advised to take the steroid predisolene because of my problems with implantation and thyroid issues. Does anyone know how this is taken and in what strength?

Thank you


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi,

It's tablet form but I can't remember what strength!  I've had it with all my icsis but still can't remember!

Sorry!

Jess x


----------



## billyjean (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks for replying Jess. Can you remember what day you start it on and for how long you had to take it?

Thanks


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

hi billyjean

ive had prednisolone on my last 2 cycles, ive took 10mg from day 6 of stims and then upped it to 20mg the day after egg collection (however didn't make it to transfer last time  ) for my next go im having 25mg after egg collection as im not having ivig this time! its in tablet form and each one is 5mg each.

where are you having treatment? they should give you the information on how much they think you should take etc

hope that helps and feel free to ask more questions  

love
suze xx


----------

